# Was rooted, went back to S-on... can't get S-off again...



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

I was planning on selling my Inc2 so I un-rooted/s-on... going to keep it now and looking to root it again but when running Revolutionary 0.4pre4, it gains root access, reboots into fastboot twice, then says failed. Any suggestions?

Inc2, I'm on 2.2.1 with hboot .97.

Thanks!

This is what I get:

```
<br />
=============================================<br />
| Revolutionary S-OFF & Recovery Tool 0.4pre4 |<br />
=============================================<br />
	Brought to you by AlphaRev & unrEVOked.<br />
Waiting for device...<br />
Found your device: ADR6350 (vivow-0.97.0000, Android: 2.2.1, ROM version: 1.34.6<br />
05.4)<br />
This is a beta release and requires a beta release key.<br />
Please visit: [URL=http://revolutionary.io]http://revolutionary.io[/URL] for more information.<br />
Enter beta key [ serial: HT148 ]: R2LHFs<br />
Beta key accepted - thank you for participating!<br />
Zerging Root... this might take a minute or so.. Root acquired!<br />
Sending in Caroline...<br />
Cleaning up...<br />
Rebooting to fastboot...<br />
When life gives you lemons, don't make lemonade. Make life take the lemons back!<br />
Waiting for fastboot...<br />
Rebooting to fastboot (Once moar...)<br />
FAILED - Go have some lemonade!<br />
Press (almost) any key to exit.<br />
```


----------



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

If you boot into your bootloader does it still say s-on?

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

Yep, it still says s-on. That's where revolution stops, it reboots into bootloader after gaining temp root, sits in bootloader for about 10 seconds then reboots bootloader again and says 'failed'. I tested fastboot and it recognizes the phone, re-downloaded revolutionary and the drivers just to make sure and still no luck.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I had a similar problem when i used the tool too. I had to make sure that my screen off for the display was turned off. Also when you get the pop up on your comp that asks if you want to connect the HTC sync just let it stay on the screen, don't select yes or no. I noticed anytime my screen would go off on my phone or I made a selection for the HTC sync it messed it all up.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

Strange, I'll give that a try and report back. Thanks!

Gave that a try and still no luck.

I'm going to try to manually do it with this guide: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1298990

even though I'm on the correct 2.2.1 and hboot, I figure why not.

Solved! I had to go to 2.3.3... I used the guide to downgrade... though it seems that I was already on a version too low lol


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL makes sense. I too couldn't get the script to autoexecute likes its supposed too. I had to manually input the commands in adb.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------

